# Corsiar Carbide 400R - Case fan suggestions \ questions



## MegaZX30 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Just finished myself a new computer build! No issues thus far and very glad about that been running for about a week now.
This is not something i'm super worried about but i thought it'd be nice to add at least 2 extra fans to the build.
I feel i jump around abit for any confused my basic recap of my questions are at the bottom of my post.

Corsiar 400r:
Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case

It comes with 2x 120mm fans in front and a rear 120mm fan installed.

The side panel supports 2 120mm /140mm fans
The top also supports 2 120/ 140mm fans
*not worried about this one* according to a review i read theres also a 120 /140mm fan mount at the bottom.

But i thought i would add at least 1 fan each to the side and top.

If i only added the two fans (instead of all 4) does positioning matter greatly?

Also was just planning on buying a couple Corsair branded Fans. Not sure if Quite vs Peformance type fans make a great difference.

Randomly throughing this out there but if this makes any difference or helps at all the mobo is:
MSI Z77A-G45
Newegg.com - MSI Z77A-G45 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

All the fans already installed gpu, cpu, and case are really quiet. Barly notice them noise wise.

Umm... lol so i guess a recap.
1) If i choose to get only 2 additional fans (1 side, 1 top) for now does the positioning matter for 'optimal cooling'

2a. How big of a difference can Performance fans make over quiet?
2b. Not overly conserned but what about the 'noise level' difference?

3. Also 120mm vs 140mm? From what i can tell 120mm moves more air but I read that the 140mm are more quiet but my 120mm now seem virtually quiet.

4. Not mentioned above but i feel the info for the case is misleading stating you can fit upto 10 fans in the case. I seem to only count 7 max (8 including the bottom fan mount) unless i'm missunderstanding something.
1 rear (included)
2 front (included)
2 top mounts
2 side mounts
1 bottom mount
Not that i think i would ever feel the need to populate it with 10 fans i just cant seem to figure were they get this number...


----------



## MegaZX30 (Oct 27, 2008)

Edit:
small edit... i was looking at some of the other post seen someone suggest that side / top fans may not be benificial... i guess in certain cases. lol that was unintentional i meant cases as situations. Well i guess it could work for both...

I have a rather large graphics card though so i can potentially imaging that may obstruct the natural airflow from the bottom to the top of the tower.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, the issue with side fans is that it does sort of interrupt airflow.

I had a few side fans in my cars, and after removing them, temperatures actually improved.

In general, you want airflow from the front bottom to the top rear.

Also, positive pressure inside the case, meaning more ait coming in, than going out. Helps with dust.


----------

